# 5 days in a rut! ** 9 Point Buck Down**



## longbowdave1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm going  to hunt the next 5 days and hope have some good action, this morning was an awsome start! Headed out solo this morning and was hoping that the goose hunters would not be out on a friday morning,they were not to be found! Perfect! It was 28 degrees, clear, and no wind at all. I decided to try some old agressive tactics this morning. Dug out thr ol' rattlin' antlers and trailed a rag with doe-p off my boot all the way from the truck to the dtand down by the marsh grass where I had the shot at the 6 pnt last sunday. Not sure what worked, and what didn't, but what a great start to the  hunt. The woods were so calm it was like panfishing on a lake of glass. Once daylight came, about 7oam, i did some soft rattling followed by a few grunts. Just as i set the horns down a deer was trotting through the center of the marsh, about 60 yds out. Either a doe or small buck, hard to tell, but acting very bucklike, to the calls. hung around for 10 minutes then headed off. About 7:30, I rattled again. From off my left shoulder I catch movement, a buck with a good rack! 8 point as wide as the ears, head down following the dragline scent trail,and heading my way! Now this morning I opted to walk past Mikes stand and sit in mine, ooooops! the buck walked right under mikes stand  and into the marsh grass. after messing with the buck using the grunt and beat calls, he fades into the marsh out of sight! About 15 minutes later I rattle again and a point buck comes in.  Can't bring him in close enough for a shot, but turned him around with the calls he a few times. After all this excitement  I sit down for a while grinning from ear to ear. I look to my right toward the rocks , and there at 15 yards sits a coyote! He turned4 and walked off before I could get a shot! This afternoon I'll sit in the boys st/nd.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 4, 2011)

The Friday evening hunt was a calm and quiet one. With the sun fading into the western horizon, I slid out of the stand and headed back to the truck. Mike was anxiuos to hear about the hunt when I got home. After he got home from school, the young lad took some practice shots, packed his clothes and fished out his hunting boots. All stacked in nice neat pile at the door when I got home, gotta love it!
 Hopefully a deer or two will show tomorrow for Mike, he's still waiting for his first shot at a deer with the bow. The night owl is already in bed waiting for the 4:00am wakeup call and a fun day of hunting together!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 5, 2011)

Good luck to you Dave. I start a 9 strait day hunt today. Gonna hit it hard and try to get my boy his fist trad deer. He passed on a small buck last night waiting on big daddy. I wouldn't want to be a deer around that boy. Good luck to everyone out there. These next ten days should be off the hook.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Jerry! I hope you have a safe and sucessful hunt!

 Not much action today for Mike, he hunted hard but they didn't come though for us today. I would say the best action is still ahead! I met Mikes Hunter safety instructer while gassing up the truck, he was also out huntimg tonight. They are hunting 80 miles south of my spot and had bucks chasing does like crazy. I saw only a few roadkills on my 80 mile drive home tonight, when the rut activity is at it's peak, we always see more road kill. I still have 3 days to hunt and hoping for the best! Plus, there's always next weekend!


----------



## NavyDave (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck Dave!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks dave, i'm givin'it all i got!         I was fighting warm temps and 25 to 35 mph winds all day! didn't do to well. they are harvesting the corn on the south border of the property today, corn is still standing to the east. maybe tomorrow they will cutthat field as well, forcing the deer back into the woodlot i'm in. winds are going to minmal by morning maybe  I'll see some bucks tomorrow.  I'm spending the night in the truck parked just 100yds from the freshly cut corn, wonder how mny deer will be feeding in that field tonight?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2011)

*9 pnt Buck Down!!!!*

story to follow to night! and what a story it is.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 7, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> story to follow to night! and what a story it is.



  Way to go!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Day4. I was fortunate enough to shoot a 9 point buck this morning from a natrual ground blind at 10 yards,Awsome!
Here's a few pics and a video to tell how it went down.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 7, 2011)

We are all jumping around here like it was Christmas morning 

Ya done good Dave...Were right tickled for ya...


----------



## doofus (Nov 7, 2011)

great video!!!!  congrats on a fine buck!!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Way to go!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Rick. I think shootin a deer with tradtional equiment from the ground is the holy grail of archery! I have never shot a deer from the ground with any weapon, all from some kind of elevated stand.

 When this buck is walking right at me out of no where, stops, stares me down, does the old look away then snap the head back trick, then walks, I drew as he passed two large trees, and let the arrow loose with no thought process at all. At impact, his whole body arched up and he ran off! I thought he was done for. With both entry and exit holes being level he didn't bleed much, just drops, then foaming chunks of blood. I'm glad it was a morning hit, the coyotes are thick at this place! shooting from the little wooden chair worked great. i had built this little blind about two or three weeks ago, and waited for the right time to give it a try!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 7, 2011)

Been a long time coming Dave...Ya just made my day!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you like the video. Been carrying that camera around in my pack all season, just wasn't a lot of action to film. Glad I took some pics today, now you can see just how it went down.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Rick I was in such a slump that I had my PETA application all filled out and was going to mail it in, now I can hold off!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep...Ya can go ahead a shred it....LOL...
That bow has turned out to real good shooter for ya!


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome buck man!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 7, 2011)

Good story.... Is that a 2yr old buck?


----------



## T.P. (Nov 7, 2011)

Excellent!!!!! Udaman!


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats Dave Nice Buck and good work from a ground Blind to boot


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 7, 2011)

Good deal Dave!


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Nov 7, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Day4. I was fortunate enough to shoot a 9 point buck this morning from a natrual ground blind at 10 yards,Awsome!
> Here's a few pics and a video to tell how it went down.




Dave,
I build natural ground blinds as well.  I think the pop up blinds are what they are "pop up".  If you take the time before the hunt, you can build the natural blind and blend in with flora.  I commend you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yep Martin I figure he's only about 2 1/2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice buck....that had to be a great feeling!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 7, 2011)

awsome buck Dave, and from the ground...........that makes it even sweeter !!!  congrats !


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 7, 2011)

Fine work right there!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 7, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks guys. Yep Martin I figure he's only about 2 1/2.



They put on some lbs early up North


----------



## robert carter (Nov 7, 2011)

Good job Dave!!!RC


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 7, 2011)

Really nice buck!!!Good job Dave congrates!!!!! I almost always hunt from a blind I put together, usually a camo curtain etc then brushed in....I have a seat that attaches to my tree and I'm pretty comfortable. I'm just waiting and hoping for my first!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 8, 2011)

Great job Dave!  Nice buck, and great story!

You sure do talk funny!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 8, 2011)

awesome congrat !!!!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Nov 8, 2011)

WTG Dave...Congrats on the buck!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Great job Dave!  Nice buck, and great story!
> 
> You sure do talk funny!!!!


  Yep, I do!

 Tomi, I hope you can get your chance soon!

 When I go back to hunting spot, I have to pull the card from my trail camera. I had it waiting for the tree shreader to come by. Well, when the 9 pointer was in his last 30 yards of the death run, he ran/walked right past the trail camera, followed by a funny looking guy in a leafy suit tracking him. I didn't have time to grab it before I left yesterday. I hope the camera caught us!

 You folks on GON had inspired me to keep up with the ground hunting, so I switched off between ladder stands and ground blind on each day of the hunt. That was the most exciting shot at a deer I ever had. About 6 seconds from seeing the deer to loosing an arrow, I just saw the buck and the green light came on and I didn't have time to see the size of the rack or the deer untill I found him laying in the brush!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Nov 8, 2011)

Super!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 8, 2011)

Good job congrats


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome Dave and off the ground too!! Sweet!!


----------



## gurn (Nov 8, 2011)

Bubbaforsure said:


> We are all jumping around here like it was Christmas morning
> 
> Ya done good Dave...Were right tickled for ya...



Dave thats ah big X2!!! Ya better be right proud ah yerself up in that cold old weather stickin it out!!!


----------



## onemoretime (Nov 8, 2011)

nice great video


----------



## CallMaker (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice going Dave, Congratulations on a great buck and a great hunt.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2011)

Way to go, Dave! Congratulations!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.

 Just finished butchering the deer and skinning the head. I decided to do a European Mount with the young buck. I got this feller Jesse that lives just minutes from my house and I thought I would let his beetles do the work instead of boiling this one. I was going to make my own plaque but he does have some nice stuff too, guess I'll have to see what he's got. 

Here's his sight....
http://wieuropeanmounts.com/Home.php


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 8, 2011)

Way to Go!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 8, 2011)

way to go! and from the ground, too!! awesome! congratulations!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 8, 2011)

WAY TO GO DAVE!!!!!! A well deserved trophy for sure. Real tickled for you buddy!!!

Great job on the video and narration.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Al it's funny I talked to you Sunday night via PM. and we both mentioned how the shot oppurtunities just weren't coming for either of us. I had no idea the the fun morning I would have just a few hours later! 

Good luck Al, I hope you get a deer soon!


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 9, 2011)

Well done Brother!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 9, 2011)

Good going Dave. You worked hard for him. Mike


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Nov 9, 2011)

Gotta love a corn field buck he's a fatty and I love that photo of him on the ground with your bow.
AWSOME!!


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 10, 2011)

Dave,...you really need to calm down some on your video...LOL

I would have been to excited to stay so calm sounding..WTG!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mudfeather said:


> Dave,...you really need to calm down some on your video...LOL
> 
> I would have been to excited to stay so calm sounding..WTG!!!


 

 I was excited, but after the shot, I thought he might be laying near by so I didn't want to spook him. It was a big relief to see that arrow hit it's mark, I have hunted every weekend, plus some weekdays since the season had opened. That moment made me forget about all the slow and nonproductive days!

 In the words of Vince Lombardi, "Don't make such a fuss when you score, act like you've been there before!"


----------



## Ellbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Way to go Dave! So proud of you! What a kill!!! Congrats my friend! 
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks to all.

I'm headed back to the hunting spot tomorrow, just going to hunt for the day. Having filled my only archery buck tag mens if I seemore bucks, I'll shoot them with the video camera instaed of the longbow. I have not seem too many does up there, so I may give them a free pass as well. Turkey and treerats will get no free pass! 

Still getting reports of big bucks chasing does this week, from the boys at work.


----------

